
Ask HN: Please drop some feedback on the product - everrmore
ratesome.com
======
mindcrime
I don't really know what this is supposed to be. And without more context, I'm
having a hard time seeing why I would spend more than about 30 seconds looking
at it. I see a vaguely reddit'ish looking front-page with a lot of fairly
random looking stuff, none of which strikes me as very interesting.

Maybe you could tell us more about what it's supposed to be, how it's
different from (Reddit|Whatever), why you think its awesome, etc?

~~~
everrmore
It may resemble Reddit but it's entirely different idea.

Reddit is a place where people share content and if their content is
interesting it will get upvoted by other people.

Ratesome is not about content, it's all about opinions on pretty much
everything (and everyone) in life... Here is the Bitcoin topic for example:
[https://ratesome.com/topic/Bitcoin](https://ratesome.com/topic/Bitcoin) It
has 49 opinions, meaning 49 people have expressed their opinions. Overall
opinion is +10, meaning that positive opinions are prevailing at the moment...

Another example: [https://ratesome.com/topic/Buying-a-used-2006-Nissan-
Maxima-...](https://ratesome.com/topic/Buying-a-used-2006-Nissan-
Maxima-3-5-SL)

A person is looking to buy a used car and needs opinions whether it's a good
deal... People think it's not...

